# Die Schauspielerin Gundula Rapsch ist gestorben



## Little_Lady (16 Dez. 2011)

Sie lebte in München, spielte in Wien und drehte viele TV-Serien. Die gebürtige Bochumerin wurde nur 48 Jahre alt. Von 1998 bis 2001 gehörte sie zum österreichischen „Tatort“-Team.​



 




> Sie war sehr vielseitig, engagiert in der Kunst – und im Interview eine lebhafte Gesprächspartnerin, die gern über ihre Träume, Pläne oder ihren Glauben an Schutzengel sprach, aber auch die Schattenseiten des Berufs nicht verleugnete: den häufigen Ortswechsel und die Einsamkeit. Gundula Rapsch wurde 1963 in Bochum geboren. Sie studierte an der renommierten Otto-Falckenberg-Schule in München – und war erfolgreich in vielen Genres. Von 1988 bis 1991 gehörte sie dem Ensemble des Josefstädter Theaters an, wo sie große Rollen spielte wie die Luise in Schillers „Kabale und Liebe“ oder die Nina in Tschechows „Möwe“. Als Sophie in Lilian Hellmans melancholischem Kammerspiel „Herbstgarten“ über Liebes-Desillusionierungen wurde sie mit dem Förderungspreis zur Kainz-Medaille ausgezeichnet. Am Volkstheater beeindruckte Rapsch 1999 als Goethes Iphigenie, aber auch in Shakespeares „Komödie der Irrungen“.





> Seit den Achtzigerjahren war sie auch im Film und Fernsehen tätig: In der Serie „OP ruft Doktor Bruckner“ wurde Rapsch als Ärztin Virginia Moll dem breiten Publikum bekannt. Von 1998 bis 2001 gehörte sie – als resolute Gerichtsmedizinerin – zum österreichischen „Tatort“-Team. Von 2003 bis 2007 spielte sie in der ZDF-Serie „Soko Köln“. Seit 2008 wirkte Rapsch in der ORF-Serie „Die Lottosieger“ mit. Zuletzt stand sie im Juni in Peter Turrinis italienischer Sommerfrische-Farce „Campiello“ auf der Bühne des Josefstädter Theaters. Mit nur 48 Jahren erlag die Mutter eines Sohnes nun ihrer schweren Krankheit. „Die Josefstadt trauert um Gundula Rapsch, eine intelligente Darstellerin und eine besonders warmherzige und liebenswerte Kollegin“, erklärte Direktor Herbert Föttinger. bp
> 
> ("Die Presse", Print-Ausgabe, 16.12.2011)


----------

